
Generative Impressionism - DanielRibeiro
https://medium.com/p/afa98ccb97da
======
Detrus
A similar effect
[http://www.plemasson.fr/shader.html](http://www.plemasson.fr/shader.html)
seems possible in real time for game post processing. But tricky to get right
as you can see.

~~~
anon4
The biggest problem I see with such effects is that they make the image
artificially noisy and hard to see - it gets harder to understand the visuals
and get a feel for how the 3D space is structured. It definitely looks pretty
in a still image, but most games feature nearly constant movement and a visual
designer needs to take into consideration the strain such filters put on one's
eyes.

~~~
SixSigma
Isn't that the point of an impressionist filter; to just give you an
impression of what was there before?

